# Topics > Space >  The Soviet robots stormed Mars the first!

## Airicist

Uploaded on Nov 20, 2011




> Фильм о советском штурме Марса из коллекции Global Ural (форум Новостей космонавтики).
> Станции "Марс-2" и "Марс-3" запущены в 1971 году.
> Первое попадание и первая мягкая посадка на Марс.
> К сожалению, сразу после посадки связь со спускаемым аппаратом прервалась, и панорамы поверхности передать не удалось.

----------

